# Did any of us buy one of the new Norman Hilton sport coats?



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Just curious if any of us picked one up.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I am hopeful about the S/S line, but I have not done so yet.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Christian from Ivy Style bought one of the fall Norman Hilton jackets:

https://www.ivy-style.com/green-is-good-norman-hilton-lovat-windowpane-sportcoat.html

I suppose you could ask him about it, or perhaps he'd even offer a response to this thread.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Spring Summer jackets are up on unabashedlyprep. They also look pretty killer. https://unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/norman-hilton-ss11/


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

The jackets are great. Extremely comfortable due to the "soft construction." I can't explain, but there isn't traditional canvassing, though there's lining that functions as a canvas. Read my original post where there are some quotes from Nick about using as little lining as possible. I don't like unconstructed jackets, and this isn't that extreme, but it's softer than your typical sportcoat. 

Same factory that makes RL Purple Label for women.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

They do look good.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice spring offerings, too. Now, if only he would offer them with three patches.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Do they look rather short to anyone else in several of those UP photos? Is that just the styling, like the model is wearing really low rise pants or a short jacket when he should be wearing a regular, or are they just cut shorter? But yes, they do look very nice. Wish they were a little more in my price range.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

leisureclass said:


> Do they look rather short to anyone else in several of those UP photos? Is that just the styling, like the model is wearing really low rise pants or a short jacket when he should be wearing a regular, or are they just cut shorter? But yes, they do look very nice. Wish they were a little more in my price range.


Indeed they do look short in the UP photos. Looks like some Jcrew mess. But UP has always reminded me of the Jcrew look, the modern prep look I suppose. Faked out. Though Hilton jackets are the real deal, I have several older ones. They probably grabbed a short in that guy's size and had the sleeves lengthened a bit just to annoy us.


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

Knowing Fred and Chris Callis, I'm sure the jackets were picked short and tight for fashion effect. The sizing is pretty standard, as far as a regular being a regular, etc. Nick Hilton did advise sizing up if you're between sizes. I'm a 40-42 long depending on the maker, and with NH I went with the 42, which fits great. They're definitely not short, nor is the chest tight, as in some of the photos.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Some photos where one could actually get a good look at the jackets would be nice.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

They do run slim. They even suggested to size up.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd like to get my hands on one of those F/W10 models. Especially the green one Christian got. Good to hear some positive stuff about them. There may be hope yet. 

And the UP photos are even less helpful than the last photo-shoot. Everybody's flopping around in this one. I'll need to see them on the website.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad to see he produced a spring/summer line. I share Trip's fondness for the green jacket from the fall line.


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulate yourself on your good taste. Bruce Boyer thought the lovat windowpane the best of the bunch as well, and is getting one, which means we're going to have to call each other when we meet up to make sure we don't wear the same thing.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I ordered a couple of the spring/summer line, one in blue silk, one in a tan silk/wool blend. 

I am quite pleased. The fabric is quite light weight with minimal structure. Nice for tropical wear. The shoulders are excellent, comparable to the early 60's O'C NOS they were selling last fall. 

The cut is indeed both slim and short, as am I. At 5'9", regular sized jackets are usually on the (.5" too) longish side for me. The 40R in this is probably about .5'' too short on me (by usual standards) which I am not at all unhappy about.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I notice that there's been no word on a F/W 11 collection. Are we at the end of this experiment?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, if only a few people bought them, it's quite possible they didn't see the point.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

When I ordered them, it seemed that they thought they sold well. I got the last 40R's in the shop in any case. I also think they mentioned they were ordering some for Fall also, but I'm not sure. In the market for a tweed, if they bring them back.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Sir Cingle said:


> Christian from Ivy Style bought one of the fall Norman Hilton jackets:
> 
> https://www.ivy-style.com/green-is-good-norman-hilton-lovat-windowpane-sportcoat.html
> 
> I suppose you could ask him about it, or perhaps he'd even offer a response to this thread.


This is a beautiful jacket!

As has happened so many times you guys have made it tough on me. I just got off the phone with Nick and he has one in my size from last year's line,.....

They're American made in NYC, of Scottish fabric, he thought about 11-12oz. fabric, no darts, 3/2 sack. Just what I like.

I call him back one way or the other.

A very helpful and nice gentleman.

I'm only hesitating to pull the trigger because I just had three jackets made in Hong Kong.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

fall is out now and in the store they look great


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Terrific. The sack is alive and well. 

And now I'll send a small royalty check to a gay pornographer. 

Speaking of gay pornographers, make sure to swing by my belgian shoes thread.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Not sure I get the gay pornographer comment. (not sure I want to get it either!)


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not sure I follow the homosexual photographer line either


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FE-Castleberry/184260614940732

his profile pic is the new lavender NH jacket
and he has another one somewhere in a tan and brown prince of wales


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

All the talk of sacks is what. 

Like all the best jokes, that one required an explanation.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

the cannon jacket


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

charter


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

cloister


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

colonial


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

cottage


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

that's all the jackets that they sent to me and apparently the shirts are Norman Hilton shirts and they have pants but i don't have any pics about them so you guys are on your own there lol


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I need to get my butt over to Witherspoon, post haste. That charter and the colonial are exactly what my closet needs (and my wallet doesn't). Do they have any left overs from last season?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

piciocco,
Are you a Norman Hilton dealer?

any of the FW '10 left?

upset I missed out on this:
https://www.normanhilton.com/store/#ecwid:category=896151&mode=product&product=3616845


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

I"m on my way to the shop so I'll post what Norman Hilton they have.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll talk to a sales rep so post questions and I'll check my phone


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

ok so i asked nick if he had any positions available and he said he'd give me a shot now i'm not sure if i'm allowed to continue to comment on the NH forum or is that against the rules?


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

and yes they have some of the :

https://www.normanhilton.com/store/#ecwid:category=896151&mode=product&product=3616845

and

https://www.normanhilton.com/store/#ecwid:category=896151&mode=product&product=3616848

but they've just remade them so that they aren't on sale but they do have a SMALL selection of Spring/ summer Norman Hilton jackets available you can call teh store to get the sizes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Those lapels are surprisingly narrow. They're not fashionably anorexic, so it's not a bad thing.

The other thing that struck me was the inclusion of a throat latch, however concealable, on a navy blazer. Never seen one with that detail.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

they're on every norman hilton jacket with the exception of the witherspoon but they have buttons on the inside of the jacket if you dont want to show them. the jackets themselves are alot bigger than the photo's show the mannequins are just pinned for the photos


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, I know they're removable or concealable. I still find it curious. I'd expect them on a tweed sport coat but not a navy blazer. Which isn't a bad idea actually, when you wear a heavier serge or doeskin/flannel blazer in fall as the temps cool down. (I think Nicholas Storey disapproves of this.) Is this something every NH sport coat has or just on this particular line?


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

The jackets are scotish woolens we do have a tweed or two the throat latch on the navy cashmere wool blazer is new for us and a fun detail if people dont like it we are more than happy to remove the buttons and the latch we can hold on to for when someone else loses theirs.

While I'd agree that Nicholas Storey may disapprove I feel that it's not entirely fair to judge the line based on one man's definition (albeit a distinguished well groomed gentleman) due to the fact that sadly times are changing. Jackets are getting shorter armholes are creeping up more and the silhouette is becoming more defined. Not everyone is "comfortable" with the change but it cannot be described as right or wrong it is a matter of personal taste and while one jacket may not fit particularly as you may like there are always tailoring.

I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on today's tailoring


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The cottage is giving me the vapors. The absolute vapors.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

you couldn't say those are "sacks," pinned or not, darted or not; but, very good-looking.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish I could figure out how to get that silhouette on a jacket without darts and without binder clips in the back. I love the fit and the look. I'd consider small crimes in exchange for a number of those jackets.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

in all honesty you can get those fits with our the tailor but it requires a bit of tailoring since most of the clients are "larger" in certain areas if someone wants it trim they can but without sacrificing the fit for others.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

As soon as i can get the ad campaign pictures from nick i'll post them these pictures dont do the jackets justice at all


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

piciocco said:


> in all honesty you can get those fits with our the tailor but it requires a bit of tailoring since most of the clients are "larger" in certain areas if someone wants it trim they can but without sacrificing the fit for others.


Maybe I'll take the pictures to my tailor and ask if he can achieve it with a few jackets I have


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

our tailor seems to have no problem getting the fit i like and thats about as close to the body as it gets i'm 21 in great shape and i love to show it lol


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Hook, if you can live with front darts, the RL Polo II cut has the softest shoulder, best shaping, and a 3/2 roll. It looks a lot like what's pictured but without any bull clip monkey business. It's dual exhaust in addition to the darts, so... you know... whatever. But give it a look. After being generally disappointed with the fit and finish of most modern sacks I reverted to some darted coats but maintain the soft shoulder and 3/2 roll, which are the crucial details. The dual exhaust also helps in my case, cause my ass is big.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

What a bizarre thread.

A balls joke (amazed that given our fondness for sacks there aren't more of those here), long awaited pictures of the new Hiltons jackets, Piciocco goes to check them out for us, and less than two hours later somehow is a NH employee, and now Trip has the vapors, this time from a cottage.



Agree that the Polo II is a great coat.
I'm interested in these Hiltons more because of the soft shoulder and 3/2 stance, and honestly the price, would prefer a sack but I'm ok with the darts.

And after all this, still not sure how I feel on these, I'm not a Take Ivy re-enactment society guy, so some of the details (the overall shortnesss, the narrow lapels, the high buttoning point) give me pause.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What a bizarre thread.
> 
> A balls joke (amazed that given our fondness for sacks there aren't more of those here), long awaited pictures of the new Hiltons jackets, *Piciocco goes to check them out for us, and less than two hours later somehow is a NH employee, and now Trip has the vapors, this time from a cottage.*
> 
> ...


You know trads, moving quickly, evolving slowly.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

can someone post a link to the polo jacket that you guys are talking about


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What a bizarre thread..
> I'm interested in these Hiltons more because of the soft shoulder and 3/2 stance, and honestly the price, would prefer a sack but I'm ok with the darts.
> 
> And after all this, still not sure how I feel on these, I'm not a Take Ivy re-enactment society guy, so some of the details (the overall shortnesss, the narrow lapels, the high buttoning point) give me pause.


I know what you mean. I have a Polo sport coat that has the best shoulders, roll, cut, fabric and construction of any jacket I own. However, the lapels are about 2.75", which, I fear, may prevent the jacket from aging as well as my more classically/conservatively proportioned items from Brooks and Press.

I am hoping someone can convince me otherwise. Anyone? Is it possible that in this post-Thom Browne/Take Ivy/Mad Men era, that it might be considered acceptable to have a variety of lapel widths represented in one's wardrobe?


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

TDI GUY said:


> I know what you mean. I have a Polo sport coat that has the best shoulders, roll, cut, fabric and construction of any jacket I own. However, the lapels are about 2.75", which, I fear, may prevent the jacket from aging as well as my more classically/conservatively proportioned items from Brooks and Press.
> 
> I am hoping someone can convince me otherwise. Anyone? Is it possible that in this post-Thom Browne/Take Ivy/Mad Men era, that it might be considered acceptable to have a variety of lapel widths represented in one's wardrobe?


I almost absolutely recommended it especially if you host parties/get-togethers/ or any kind of function. depending on the event you'd choose a suit with the appropriate cut silhouette and lapel. I generally where slim lapels like GANT and the Norman Hilton, but for more formal occasions i may do something wider maybe a peak lapel with average 2-3 inch lapel looks pretty aggressive on me due to the fact i have a small frame) you need to dress for the party in my honest opinion and I always recommend a suit or bare minimum a sport coat.

I personally can't do anything in polo unless it's made to measure. I'm 6'0 and about 150-160 i have a 36-38 chest 32-30 waist (depending on the trim) and and nothing but black label works but I'm more of a fan of polo so if there's anything i see i need to venture into the ralph kids store. (Dont judge it actually fits and not too slim either don't ask me how it just does).

My biggest influences are TOM FORD without a doubt for his timelessness and elegance and Michael Bastian for his fun trad looks that are to my eye on point.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

piciocco said:


> can someone post a link to the polo jacket that you guys are talking about












Here's a picture of me wearing one. Ignore the fact that it has darts and forget that it's double vented. That is the overall silhouette I have been looking for in "trad-dom" since the beginning. I also don't think there's anything about the proportion of the lapel that would cause it to age poorly.

Pretty much any jacket on the Polo website that has 3 buttons, double vents, and only two flap pockets, is going to be a Polo II. I believe that the Polo I has a similar shape, but with two buttons (don't know about the venting situation).

This one.

And this one

There are many more in the stores.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

I"m sorry but for the price of one of those jackets from ralph you can get 3 from norman hilton or you can get one custom from nick so it'll absolutely fit they way you want for something thats off the rack. i'm not going to get into an argument over quality and price but I feel its over priced

all in all for that kind of money you can get the jacket at nicks with whatever details you'd like for a little less than the polo jacket.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Norman Hilton line of updated sacks. I intend to try one this fall.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

Trip English said:


> I've heard good things about the Norman Hilton line of updated sacks. I intend to try one this fall.


I'm wondering what you'll think about it.

Do you have any concerns?


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

https://normanhilton.com/

there you go chaps


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

piciocco said:


> I'm wondering what you'll think about it.
> 
> Do you have any concerns?


None so far. The only thing I've heard in terms of feedback is that the length is a bit short. That's not necessarily an issue but I suppose I'll see. The real issue is getting down to Princeton.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice looking jackets. I would buy these, but don't have much use for the cooler weather ones here in SoCal.

I wish they had closeups of the fabrics, or at least mentioned the other colors.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

So Piciocco, since you're now the man on the inside, why don't you tell us a little about these jackets?

Does the accusation of shortness have any merit? 

How about the shoulders? I have to admit that in the action shots the shoulders look like the modern Hickey Freeman shoulders. The HF jackets seem like they removed the padding, but didn't actually re-shape the shoulder so you get some strange contours around the top of the shoulder seam. 

Is there any suppression at the waist? Even Press has a little shape to it, so how would you describe the waist?

Any other details that you think are relevant?

If you follow these boards long enough you'll probably come to view the shoulder as the #1 aspect of the jacket, followed closely by the 3/2 roll. While some of us may tolerate darts, double vents, ticket pockets, and other un-Trad but otherwise traditional miscellany, a built up shoulder is usually a non-starter.

I really do intend to make it down to try one on, especially since I've done so much griping about most of the more established sack-cut purveyors and their irresponsibly padded shoulders. If the new Hiltons are a good fit, I'd gladly put my money where my mouth is. Especially that Cottage model. The vapors have not subsided.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

bump for Piciocco to answer. Not that I can afford the jackets right now, but I'm taking notes for the post-grad time when I hopefully can.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

It could just be the photos... but IMHO they look like a sort of GQ/JCrew version of trad - dinky lapels, short length. The sort of thing you'd expect Ryan Gosling to wear on a talk show or something. I would be interested to see one in the wild, not that they're in my price range!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

That's what I thought, too. But Fred Castleberry commented that the jackets selected for the shoots were sized for a more youthful look and that the jackets were most definately not the sort of mini-jackets you find at some more youthful purveyors. 

That's why I'm interested to hear what young Piciocco to answer. If Castleberry is sizing the styling the jackets to appeal to bloggers, the photos may not represent how we'd like the jackets to fit, i.e. sort of like Press or Brooks, but with a true soft shoulder.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Comparing the Norman Hilton S/S 11 w/ a Brooks x Southwick sack from S 09, the Hilton was a good inch shorter than the Brooks. A bit trimmer too, though the Southwick was fairly trim too I thought.

Supposedly, the Hilton F 11 is the exact same cut. I look forward to getting one. 

Also, curious about the Ivy Leaguer trousers.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

hi sorry for the delay but as far as the shortness goes a 40 Reg coat length is 30'' so if thats short for you guys i guess but i prefer it. Again if they are too short for you they do the longs which are a healthy compromise. the waist i feel is pretty full but tailoring will give it shape. From the feedback that i got was anyone who prefered a Brooks fit enjoyed the jacket but if you guys really want detailed descriptions I would call the store and ask Nick nobody knows the jacket better than him.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

https://www.gq.com/style/blogs/the-gq-eye/2011/10/first-look-norman-hilton-fw-2011-lookbook.html


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

30" is short for a 40R. By at least an inch. 

To be honest I'm less interested after seeing the look-book. The body looks boxy and the shoulder looks like the current Hickey Freeman as I suspected it would. Less padding, but not a natural slope. 

I'd still be interested in trying one on, but I don't think I'll be going out of my way as I'd planned.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

Trip English said:


> 30" is short for a 40R. By at least an inch.
> 
> Less padding, but not a natural slope.


I don't understand why you'd say it doesn't have a natural slope. what were you expecting? and as far as the fullness its going to need tailoring its an off the rack sport coat


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Going by the pictures in the look book, the jacket doesn't look particularly flattering. That could be the sizes chosen for the models or the action poses. It's clear in several of the picture that the softness of the shoulder is similar to several mainstream brands like HF. Softer than it was a few years ago, but not really shaped. 

I've posted at length about leaving behind "natural shoulder" American tailoring because it's proven to be something of a snipe hunt. Having moved to Italian suits & sport coats made by brands like Cucinelli and Ralph Lauren (by Corneliani), etc. I've found that I'll gladly trade the dartless sack cut for the superior shoulder and 3/2 roll offered by Neapolitan tailoring. 

Still happy to see the Norman Hilton brand marketing a traditional cut to the young folks, and I'd be happy to be wrong, but I'll take my time getting down to Princeton.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Going by the pictures in the look book, the jacket doesn't look particularly flattering. That could be the sizes chosen for the models or the action poses. It's clear in several of the picture that the softness of the shoulder is similar to several mainstream brands like HF. Softer than it was a few years ago, but not really shaped.
> 
> I've posted at length about leaving behind "natural shoulder" American tailoring because it's proven to be something of a snipe hunt. Having moved to Italian suits & sport coats made by brands like Cucinelli and Ralph Lauren (by Corneliani), etc. I've found that I'll gladly trade the dartless sack cut for the superior shoulder and 3/2 roll offered by Neapolitan tailoring.
> 
> Still happy to see the Norman Hilton brand marketing a traditional cut to the young folks, and I'd be happy to be wrong, but I'll take my time getting down to Princeton.


Well I'm glad that your argument has some some explanation behind it and thank you for going into detail with me. Again I feel like I don't have the proper knowledge of the product to really explain that is something that you would have to speak with Nick about. I'm sorry I can't really explain it


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^

I agree about the shoulder. Certain body types may be flattered by the sack, as others are flattered by darts. But to most eyes it's the shoulder fit that makes a jacket look great. Hardly anyone notices darts except enthusiasts.

However I hate the way darts can slash through a beautiful fabric pattern, like a scar.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

or the gash of unecessary buttonhoes, like an open, festering wound ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Them's fightin' words!

I like both two button darted and three button (rolled to middle) sack. However, soft shoulders and construction are most important to me with both styles.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Piciocco, the best way to describe the shoulder I'm looking for is to think of a nice thick cardigan. Think of how that fabric hugs the natural contours of your shoulders. As you move your arms, there isn't a rigid shoulder shape that's pushed upwards, but the fabric moves and gives as you gesticulate.

In the jacket I'm wearing in the picture earlier in this thread, I can move my arms up and out to the sides and the fabric just follows the motion. See the picture below. The young man's left arm is held out grabbing the line and look at that lump rising up in the shoulder. That's indicating that some canvasing has been built up to give a shape to the shoulder. It may be a minimal shape, and it might form a nice soft slope when the arms are at rest, but I flail my arms around like a lunatic and need a jacket that will stay relaxed.










Now on the other side of the spectrum, take a look at Mr. Cucinelli's shoulders. There little, if any, canvasing in the shoulder at all. When grabbing at the shoulders you won't feel a bit of build up around the shoulder and it will be more like grabbing a wool sweater.










Now I realize that this in an extreme, but it's to be expected when someone spends so much time engaged in the discussion of such matters and has spent thousands of dollars in trial and error and then, as if by magic, found a tradition of tailoring that perfectly represents the look, physical feel, and attitude that marries the elements they've been searching for.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

I understand where you are going but they jacket that you posted is a knit isn't it?


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

It looks like a knit to me, too, similar to a Teba jacket, which is usually made of jersey but can be made of cashmere.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't be 100% sure of the one he's wearing, but the wool sport coats are structured the same way. There's almost no infrastructure. Just good cutting and sewing.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

Trip English said:


> I can't be 100% sure of the one he's wearing, but the wool sport coats are structured the same way. There's almost no infrastructure. Just good cutting and sewing.


By infrastructure do you mean canvas and lining?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I do indeed.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

We were actually having this conversation with another gentleman around my age who wanted the same thing we were a little hesitant to do what he wanted because we weren't sure if he knew exactly what he was saying but once he brought in a suit he was referencing and there was the canvasing but it was half canvas and a little on the skimpy side. But i guess i got a little off topic with the story but we can do it but that's the consumers decision. We can do about anything but it'll cost more to go custom. But i just did a check through the NH jackets and I feel that the jacket is the same canvas but its light ever more so than the gentleman's suit but that's besides the point.


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

However i do know of a great place that does knit blazers and sport coats and I'll be more than happy to show you if you'd like. they had a double breasted this spring that was amazing and i'm a little disappointed that i missed out on it


----------



## piciocco (Aug 12, 2011)

https://www.cruciani.net/collezione/?ln=en&collezione=uomo

Here's a link go to the archive to see previous collections.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a bit interesting.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting. Had I the funds, I'd grab one.


----------

